# installation on brick fireplace



## jdog (May 6, 2011)

hello im new to this,

i have a 52" lcd need to put in a fir place with brick but no out lets near and i want to hide wires i have a hd reciver and wii and a ps3. its a stand alone wall with walk ways on both sides. any ideas


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

A pic would help, as well as a lot more information. 

What kind of fireplace? Wood, propane, gas, electric?

Where is the nearest outlet?

What is on the back side of the fireplace?


----------

